# Fish's whoring thread.



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

Yup, this is probably the last time Ill post in this, Rob, please dont ban me, I love you good.   Just be cool, in any case folks...

WHORE ON!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

changed my mind


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

my orders from BN and ATW get here on wednesday


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

ovaltine would probably make a pretty good sweetener in a homemade protein bar


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

its 1:49 here, im hungry-ish


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

one of my best male friends is bisexual


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Why was Rocks whoring thread closed?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

I dont know, but ive never done anything bad so i wont get in trouble


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i love you rob


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

please dont ban me


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I will whore it up here as much as possible


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i put a 512 sdram stick in my comp today


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> i put a 512 sdram stick in my comp today


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

they closed my


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

gym at 8 pm yesterday


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Wtf


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

now I have


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

to workout


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

at 7 am today


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

they better open


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

at


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

their


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

normal


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

time


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

today


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

they closed mine at 6pm yesterday


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

my computer actually has the system requirements for AOL 9.0 now, amazing


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

yesterday was supposed to be my first day of HIT


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i saw the gym owner at the football game


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

its really cold in my house


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

its still 100+ here in AZ


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

sick of it


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

cant wait for winter


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

winter here is 65


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I dont have any coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I was going to shop yesterday but..............


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Now I have to wait till 6am


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

starfucks opens at that time


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm one block away


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

And I cant drink that swill that is american coffee


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i like coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I usto drink 2 pots of coffee a day


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

but I cut back


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

if i see one more emo kid at my school im going to gag


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

now I drink it only 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

and never more than 2 cups


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

2 pots a day and my head would explode


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

and I quit drinking booze


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

almost 3 weeks ago


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

no problems so far


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

thats good. if my gf's dad gets drunk again im going to beat him senseless


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I should see a big change in my skin and weight in the next month or two


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> thats good. if my gf's dad gets drunk again im going to beat him senseless


Do it with a Bible


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I want to hear about it on the evening news


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

caffeine gives me a headache, really bad. it stresses some vein in my head


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

im leaving this forum today


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

so goodbye


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i might check in to see posts when i need help


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> im leaving this forum today


WHY?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

but will not be posting anymore


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

im gonna do it with a shovel, hes a jerk. hes an alchoholic


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i might check in to see posts when i need help


Remember only my posts are helpful and true.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

cos its getting boring and when i diss people


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

they get girly emotions like.....


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

why you do that and you are politically incorrect!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> im gonna do it with a shovel, hes a jerk. hes an alchoholic


My Dad is also..................and he can be a real jerk when he drinks


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

why you gonna leave bro?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

cos i wanna say 'fuck you america'


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

without a response involving tea


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> cos i wanna say 'fuck you america'


Are you moving back home to France?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i hate those arrogant fucks


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

they lost the olympics hahahahahaha


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

to us and started crying hahahaha


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i hate those arrogant fucks


You hate your owne people?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

im not French, i cant be!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i would not be speaking english because the french are too arrogant to learn english


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> im not French, i cant be!


You never know.......mom might have shagged wioth a french dude.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

you could move here and say "f-u america" and youd be the greatest thing since sliced bread to the rest of the american youth


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i would not be speaking english because the french are too arrogant to learn english


Thats true


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i have a french name though, and that is true!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

im secretly a nerd


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

not secretly, because i knew


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

like i said, with a shovel. hes exactly the same as my stepdad, but this guy loves me. he cant stand his own daughter, but he invites me to their family functions all the time


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

true, but ill never deny my nerd-osity


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> im secretly a nerd


Thats no secret to any of us


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I would say 75% of the people here are nerds


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I cant wait for my gym to ope3n


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

open


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

fish oil rocks


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

my typing is getting worse


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> fish oil rocks


u are supposed to consume it not rub it on your hairless body!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

my key board is acting funny


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

hairless? ha, i wish. if i had as much hair on my face as i do on my butt, id have some nice sideburns


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I spille3d w22ate3r4 on it today.................so now22 its doing this????


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I spille3d w22ate3r4 on it today.................so now22 its doing this????


sure it was water and not excitement juice?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

looks like youre trying to be all l337


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i spilled pepsi on my keyboard once and it fried my whole computer


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

its 2:30 in the morning here, i kind of want to go to bed


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

one of my good friends is bisexual, that is so weird to think about


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I want to add moer memory to my computer


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

nobody else is whoring w/ me


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

more


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> nobody else is whoring w/ me


WHORE


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

thats what i did today, finally


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

my laptop has 1gb ram


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> thats what i did today, finally


what did you do??


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> my laptop has 1gb ram


that sucks


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

can i borrow ur girlfriend for a night fishy?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

my computer only has 9gb


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> one of my good friends is bisexual, that is so weird to think about


then he/she is going to hell


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm averaging 80 posts a day now


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

9gb ram? you liar


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

then i am too. if hes going to hell for having sinned, so am i.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i had a dream about hell, it was worse than i thought


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

but that will end soon


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> then i am too. if hes going to hell for having sinned, so am i.


  did you do him


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

being a hippy wont automatically make you go to hell, but sucking big black cock will!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

I know who you are, YOURE RANDY GLECKLER!!! Kid claimed he had a terabyte of RAM.

My home comp as 700ish megabytes


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> being a hippy wont automatically make you go to hell, but sucking big black cock will!


GAY?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

nope. i didnt do him


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I know who you are, YOURE RANDY GLECKLER!!! Kid claimed he had a terabyte of RAM.
> 
> My home comp as 700ish megabytes


Thats low isnt it???
Mine has exactly 8.67 GB


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> nope. i didnt do him


but you thought about it and thats a sin also


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

back on topic, whoring


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ur a bullshitter foreman! 8 odd gb of ram?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

terabyte is 100 gigabytes


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> back on topic, whoring


ok you can keep your secretes


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> ur a bullshitter foreman! 8 odd gb of ram?


I dont know......it says 8.67 gb of space???


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i hate cowpimp


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i didnt think about it either, its the lusting, not the thought. and no im not thinking about doing him, thats weird, IMO


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

then thats on your hardrive fool


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

ure retarded foreman, space is your hard drive space (permanent storage), RAM is completely different


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> then thats on your hardrive fool


Hell I dont work for microsoft, I dont know all the fucking terms


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ur hardrive is shit! ive got 60gb on my laptop


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ure retarded foreman, space is your hard drive space (permanent storage), RAM is completely different


what is ram......and how do I see what my computer has??


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

look on control panel


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> ur hardrive is shit! ive got 60gb on my laptop


I know I want to add to it but dont know how


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

then performance and maintainence


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> look on control panel


ok now what?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

the system
and there is info shown


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

RAM is what defines how much your computer can handle at once, i.e. having several programs running at once, without crashing


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

bottom right it says ram then next to it is ur magic number


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> then performance and maintainence


dont see that here


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ram is important to me cos my comp is fast as hell, im going to upgrade to 1.5 gb soon


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

how many options in control panel can u see?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> how many options in control panel can u see?


31


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

thats why
just wait


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

can u see the option system then?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> can u see the option system then?


yes


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

click then a whole bunch of info comes up


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ram is shown right at the bottom!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

127.0MB ram


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

hahahahahaha thats shitty


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

is that bad?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

get a new comp or upgrade


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha thats shitty


can I upgrade it


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ur comp must be slow as shit and cant play games on it!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> get a new comp or upgrade


How do I upgrade ram and memory space??


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

is ur comp a laptop?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

Omgowsh, My Comuter Is Better Than Someone Elses!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> is ur comp a laptop?


no its just old 1998


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

u may be able to then! u need to check what sort of ram it is!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

cost u 70 dollars at most to get it upgraded to 512 which is much better!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

prolly just get a whole new comp


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> cost u 70 dollars at most to get it upgraded to 512 which is much better!


512 ram is good???


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

yeh it most probably is better, ur processor and hd are shit so i would buy another comp instead of steriods!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> prolly just get a whole new comp


I will but money is tight right now


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 512 ram is good???


yep will make ur comp run nice and fast!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

as long as u dont play games on it or clog up your hardrive!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> yeh it most probably is better, ur processor and hd are shit so i would buy another comp instead of steriods!


I bought 
5, 10 ml bottles of test
5, 10 ml bottles of deca 
for $ 325

first time I have bought or used roids in over 3 years


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I bought
> 5, 10 ml bottles of test
> 5, 10 ml bottles of deca
> for $ 325
> ...


you can get a better comp for that price! i dont like looking big just athletic!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i need to go to bed


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> you can get a better comp for that price! i dont like looking big just athletic!


I can get a computer for under $400 that is better than mine now??


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

YAH. Much better than yours, my friend.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

yes! any new comp will def be better than urs even its shit compared to other new comps!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

like he said, as long as you dont game, itll be perfect


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

if you dont get a new monitor and keyboard! just buy the tower!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> YAH. Much better than yours, my friend.


OK I dont know much about it so tell me what to get???
How much Ram and how much memory ect?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah, seriously. My mom and i might get a digital camera


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> if you dont get a new monitor and keyboard! just buy the tower!


My keyboard and moniter are new


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

I dont know much either. post it in the open chat, we have several very good computer guys, i.e. Thegreatsatan... umm...


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

what u use your comp for? downloading, playing music or games etc


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> what u use your comp for? downloading, playing music or games etc


1. e-mail
2. here
3. porn
4. just looking shit up.....yellow poages, driving directions ect


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

then just get ram! not a new comp!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

agreed


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

lol... wow. You said that all without missing a beat, "email, here, porn, stuff..." wow


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> then just get ram! not a new comp!!!


I dont have any interest in games but would like to down load music and DVDs


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

Im goin to bed guys, ill see ya around BU, youre welcome here any time


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I dont have any interest in games but would like to down load music and DVDs


then that could be a problem!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> lol... wow. You said that all without missing a beat, "email, here, porn, stuff..." wow


   I dont use it for much I guess, still new to it all


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Im goin to bed guys, ill see ya around BU, youre welcome here any time


see ya sexy! joking


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

its 3pm thats late in CA


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

heard some comedian comment that its "very strange that i use the same machine to masturbate, and teach my child to read"


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats funny and gross


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

315 am. Yeah, thats a long night for me. Buildingup, Foreman, I bid you adieu...


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

its 11.19 am here!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i dont masturbate.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

you just have sex with men!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

lol, im goin to bed, youre having a sandwhich. later guys


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

why not


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

all I do now is wait to eat my next meal.......


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

jesus wouldnt like that!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

this fucking diet is a bitch


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

foreman what time is it where you are?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> you just have sex with men!


Obviously foreman, its because i have sex with my bisexual friend, DUH.  

How bout not a chance  

I made my choice, it doesnt seem to fit into conducting myself in a way that is holy and honorable... Have I told you guys I want to be a youth pastor?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Obviously foreman, its because i have sex with my bisexual friend, DUH.
> 
> How bout not a chance
> 
> I made my choice, it doesnt seem to fit into conducting myself in a way that is holy and honorable... Have I told you guys I want to be a youth pastor?


So you are going to stay a virgen untill marriage?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> foreman what time is it where you are?


3:21 am


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

wow, u still up?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> wow, u still up?


I stayed up for 30 hours and fucked up my sleeping pattern


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

where u live foreman? i know in CA, but whereabouts?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I stayed up for 30 hours and fucked up my sleeping pattern


thats not good for muscle building, then again old people need less sleep!


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> where u live foreman? i know in CA, but whereabouts?


I'm in Arizona now


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

yes im going to abstain from sexual activity til marriage, and its not because i "wouldnt be able to get any" outside of it, ive had my opps. and made my choices


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> thats not good for muscle building, then again old people need less sleep!


I know but sometimes I dont need to sleep


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

pacific time zone though, thats weird


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

whats california like?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

im really hungry to lift, but ill barf up my split if i do tomorrow... that and ill have to go at like 1 o clock because i slept in too late. Foreman, go to bed


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> pacific time zone though, thats weird


We dont have the time change here so some times we are on the same time as CA


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> whats california like?


a shit hole


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

really gay. Its not like in the movies, the weather here sucks more often than not, i live within 45 mins of the coast, but the beach is always cold/cloudy. I live in a town of less than 2500 people.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

not quite as crappy as nevada though, MAN i hate nevada.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

ive seen the 2pac videos and it looks very sunny and nice!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

he wasnt killed, he shot himself because he lived here so long.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

and also how many ghettos are there in America?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i have to move inland as soon as i graduate from college if I dont want to starve to death, housing is so expensive here


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

enough.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> and also how many ghettos are there in America?


Wait.............I'll go count them all


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

reese's fast break candy bars are pretty good


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i eat simple carbs in at least two meals!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

do you two have any handicapped relatives?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

nope


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

1 simple carb source a day (non training) for me


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

brb, gotta pee


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

im sorry for dissing you before fishy


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

it was 3:33 when i got up, thats neat


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

its all good dude, i know you were playin. Wait, like, this thread before? or, before that? It dont matter, man, i was a jerk to you too, Im sorry


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i just love causing trouble!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

lol, like i said, its all good.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> im sorry for dissing you before fishy


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

i hate rob!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i was lookin for one of those kinds of pics


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&safe=off&q=wtf%3F%21&btnG=Search

Does it say "have a question? ask the researchers at google answers" ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

i wanted a wtf tho


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

again, i whore by myself


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i hate rob!


Why?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

hes always been pretty cool to me. except for that whole... misunderstanding w/ the ironmaglabs ad


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

dunno just do!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

foreman, u have any handicapped relatives?


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> foreman, u have any handicapped relatives?


No there all Republican


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

oh... ... ... I get it. I think


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

bad joke, but some truth to it


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 4, 2005)

im goin to bed, for real this time. take care


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Where are all the whores??


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

got up at 1:30am


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

think now my


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

sleeping pattern


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

is close to being


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

back on track


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

want to start


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

getting up around 4 AM


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

hit the gym by 5 am


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

and be ready for work by 7 am


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

or school


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

feels good getting up early


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Love to lift in the morning


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

makes


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

you


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

feel good all day


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

and gives me more energy


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

for the entire day


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

and it makes my


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

diet easyer


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

to follow


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Will hit the gym today at 7 am


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Have to weigh in.....hop I'm 230 or less


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

coffee time


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

hope ur not fat today!


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

I have been on a diet for 2 weeks now


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

lost 3 lbs of fat and gained 1/4 on arms


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

i gained 1/4 on my penis


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i gained 1/4 on my penis


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

the coffee is ready


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

no!


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

yes


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

what time


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

maybe


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

what time is it?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

anybody know?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

you? you?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm so...


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

bored.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

why


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

you


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

lied to


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

me?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

about?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

:d


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

Lets go and diss fashong of fagface as he likes to be known


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

ok


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

where we going?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

can i take my dog with me?


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

im going


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

home


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 5, 2005)

bye


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

my penis


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

is huge


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

and i have got over a 1000 posts


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Fag


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

Your just jealous


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

queer


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

homo


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

phobic


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Flit


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 5, 2005)

Buttocks


----------



## themamasan (Sep 5, 2005)

I just had a Muscle Milk protein shake (cookies 'n cream).  Yum.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok I'm pissed


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

this is


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

the third time in two weeks


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

that I cant sleep


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

wtf


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I stay wide awake about 30hrs


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

then fall to shit


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

normally I dont care but


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a fucking test today


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and I'm going to be sleepy during it


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and wont be able


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

to study before it


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I need some coke


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

to get the job done


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

but the problem is


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I just say no to drugs


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Nancy Reagan - Just Say No  ......bitch


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so its coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

bright lights


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

cant have sugar


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

friggin diet


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

15 days on my diet


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

not bad so far


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

only had one cheat day


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and that was only an extra 600 cal for the day


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

might have been good for me


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Now I'm eating some oats 2x a day so my carb cravings are gone


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so about 250 carbs a day


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

but I dont really count every thing I eat all day every day....just a guess


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

actually


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

the only carbs I eat are 2 servings of oats....about 110 carbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and 2 servings of brown rice...about  66 carbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and a banana and apple......mabey another 55 carbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so 250 sounds right


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

need to eat more veggies


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

have to make that a habbit


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

no booze for 18  days now


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats a new record


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

well sort of


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Should I try to sleep or make coffee??


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok at 6-6:30 I will try to sleep


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

need 5 hours to be able to think today


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and that gives me


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

5.5 hours to study before that test


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

its the easyest one of the semester so I have to do well on it


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

this is my last fucking math class


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so I could give a shit about the grade......I will try and get my prof to let me take it pass/fail so it dosent f-up my G.P.A.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

have a 3.26 right now and this is my last class


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so I dont want it to drag me down


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

mabey I need to be like Elvis


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and take a pill to sleep and one to wake up


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Just cheated on


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

my diet


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I seem to cheat once a week


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

just one meal though


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

still losing weight


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

plus getting stronger


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

might make some coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

its late


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

but f it


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

cant sleep anyway


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so coffee cant make it any worse


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

where all the


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

whores


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

at???


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Its lat and bicep day


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

thursday


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Going for some new Weights on db rows


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

tried to clip


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

my cats claws


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

got 1 then


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

he fucking went crazy


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

his breed has nails that curl into their pads if you dont clip them


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

you think he would be happy


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

to have good nails


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

but no


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

it is 5:12 a.m. here been awake ALL night. 

I suffer from insomnia.

doing this so i can fall asleep early today and hopefully try to reconfigure my fucked up bodyclock.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

has to throw a shit fit


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and after that he will bite the shit out of you


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> it is 5:12 a.m. here been awake ALL night.
> 
> I suffer from insomnia.
> 
> doing this so i can fall asleep early today and hopefully try to reconfigure my fucked up bodyclock.


good luck, I was up till 6am posting here trying to get sleepy


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

it was not a sucess


----------



## musclepump (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't be a copycat.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

dont be a Mexican


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Trying to drink more water


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

the only


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

problem is


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

it makes me


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

pee more


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

and I hate


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

that.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

But hydration


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

lol so true i hate drinking so much....makes me pee 20 times a day


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

is good


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so I will


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

have to


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

deal


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

with it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

seems


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

slow in here


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

has been


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

for a


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

few weeks


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

was jamming


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

in the


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

early summer


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

slowed in July


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

picked up


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

a little


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

but still is slow...


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I might


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

keep a


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

pee journal


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

just to know


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

how much


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

drinking all this water


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

makes me pee


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

have to do


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

4 loads of


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

laundry


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

almost out


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

of everything


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Watched


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

the replay


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

of the


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Vitally Klitchco and Lennow Lewis


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

on HBO


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

great fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Vitally kicked his ass


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

the cut saved Lews the fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Just a shame


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

they stopped the fight


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

but it was the worst cut


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I have seen in a long time


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

now thats ugly


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Lews VS David Tua


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Lewis and the Bitch


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Lewis ??? Klitschko : My Two Cents

07.09.05 - By Kevin Purcell: I have to admit that writing this article makes me a bit of a hypocrite. I???ve said before that because of the wretched state of the heavyweight division, people should just turn their attention to other weight classes with far more quality instead of bemoaning the ???heavies???. So for that I apologise, but I feel it???s important to try and clear the fog that still lingers in the aftermath of Lewis-Klitschko.

The Fight

Despite the fight doctor deeming Klitschko unable to continue due to a hideous gash over his left eye, he was judged to have won 4 of the 6 rounds. Because of this, many people - including Klitschko himself ??? use this to argue that he would???ve gone on to win the fight. But due to the exhaustive nature of the fight (both were constantly trying to push each other round and considering they both weighed about 250lbs, that???d make anyone tire), Lewis??? poor conditioning and Klitschko???s alleged stamina problem, and mainly because of the punishment being dished out to each other, there???s no way the fight would???ve gone to the scorecards. 

The scorecards tell us that Klitschko was doing well early on but was he the more likely to knock Lewis out before getting knocked out himself?

???Dr. Ironfist??? connected with several big right hands throughout and Lewis??? legs appeared unsteady on more than one occasion. But the champion fought back in round 6 and delivered a pulverizing uppercut that Klitschko admirably stood up to. Another uppercut had Klitschko in trouble but the bell sounded before Lewis could capitalise. So Lewis finished the round ??? and subsequently, the fight - looking like he was getting back on top. In addition to this, the swelling underneath Klitschko???s eye was getting worse and within a couple of rounds it???s likely that his vision would???ve been completely obscured, leaving him open to his opponents main weapon, the overhand right. 

But as Lewis went to sit down he almost ended up on the floor as he slumped onto his stool. He looked completely spent so maybe he would???ve been the one to get knocked out if the fight progressed. Maybe he knew he wouldn???t last much longer and his performance in round 6 was one last desperate attempt at a KO to retain his crown rather than just warming to the task at hand. Different people obviously have different ideas about who would???ve finished the fight as champion but based on what I???ve just said, if the fight had continued I think it???s too difficult to pinpoint which fighter was the more likely to emerge from the contest victorious. It really could have gone either way.

Analysis

So what did that night in June 2003 at the Staples Center tell us about the fighters? Some people may find this surprising but both fighters went up in my estimation. Klitschko???s biggest fight to date had been Chris Byrd. Until about ten days before the bout, he was preparing for a tune-up against the unheralded Cedric Boswell. So to be suddenly tackling the formidable Lewis must???ve been daunting, even though it meant getting a shot at the title. Vitali displayed little sign of fear as he battled with Lewis. He began to take more punches as the fight wore on ??? including some cracking uppercuts in round 6 ??? but his chin stood up to the test. Even though Lewis was clearly below par, it was a brave performance from the big Ukranian and he deserves a lot of respect for it.

On the other hand, this fight signalled the end of Lennox Lewis. Whatever about weighing in at a career-high 256lbs, the sight of him lumbering around the ring, seemingly not knowing what to do when hit, and his reflexes unable to allow him to dodge punches that were hardly Mayweather-like, proved that this was a fight too far. I???m not just making excuses for him here, watch him just 19 months earlier against Hasim Rahman, fleet-footed in comparison, and you???ll know what I???m talking about. And I don???t think it was a case of him not training properly either. Granted, he probably would???ve gotten past Kirk Johnson at 356lbs, but he???d already been beaten twice in supposedly easy defences so I don???t think complacency was an issue. Father Time had caught up with him and it was just impossible for him to get into proper shape.

However, I thought he showed a lot of guts. His heart had been called into question before but, much like Klitschko and his chin, he put those allegations to rest. He fought back gallantly in the face of adversity, and if he was going to lose then he would do so having given it his best shot. As it turned out, he ground out a somewhat fortuitous victory. But it was also perfectly legitimate. Klitschko was unlucky to receive such a hideous gash, but it was caused by a punch ??? not a headbutt ??? so as far as I???m concerned, there???s no argument there. These things happen in sport and you just accept it.

Aftermath

But despite the legitimacy of the win, a question mark was left hanging over Lewis. That???s why people were so disappointed when he retired before giving Klitschko a rematch. I don???t see any mystery to his decision though. Lennox realised the game was up. His abilities would only have deteriorated further in the time it took for a rematch to take place. What was the point in taking an undignified hammering at the end of an excellent career? He shouldn???t have waited so long to come to a decision but I imagine he was in a big dilemma. He probably wanted nothing more than to go back out and finish Klitschko off, silencing his critics once more. But in the end he decided that his body just wasn???t up to the task anymore. It was the right decision. He knew he???d be accused of cowardice and his legacy questioned but he???d also watched Joe Louis and his hero Muhammad Ali suffer terrible beatings after fighting on too long and though ???No thanks???. 

People claiming Lewis was scared and other rubbish should think for a moment. This guy had twice jumped straight back into the ring with fighters who had knocked him clean out and had no hesitation facing other big-hitters like ???Razor??? Ruddock, Tyson, Briggs and Bruno. No, Lewis had already taken a risk against Klitschko, emerged unscathed, and can now enjoy life with his young family with his health perfectly intact. Unfortunately this decision was harsh on Klitschko. He deserved a rematch and seems especially aggrieved because Lewis agreed to grant him another bite at the cherry just after the fight was stopped. But in the emotional aftermath of a big fight, you can???t hold people to these things. 

Lewis was exhausted physically and mentally, so when Klitschko is up in his face screaming for a rematch, it???s fair to say that he was hardly in the right frame of mind to decide whether he would continue fighting or retire. Klitschko was perfectly entitled to push for a rematch because if he had gone on to defeat Lewis (an almost certainty), then it would???ve been a good payday and more importantly, an impressive name on his record. He knew there weren???t any other names out there like Lewis for him to challenge. But this is where he has faltered. He should???ve decided, ???Ok, I won???t get the chance to beat the best heavyweight out there which would automatically make me the best, but I???ll go out anyway and clean out the division, leaving people in no doubt as to who the best is.??? 

Vitali demolished Kirk Johnson while waiting for Lewis to make a decision, then the WBC decided that he had to beat Corrie Sanders to win their belt. No problems there. But then he should???ve made his move. Blow out WBA ???champion??? John Ruiz and rid us all of his tedium. Get revenge on WBO king Lamon Brewster. Or most of all, dig up heaven and earth to get a rematch with IBF supremo Chris Byrd. Instead, all he has done in the 17 months since claiming the WBC belt is beat a completely overmatched Danny Williams. Obviously I don???t expect him to have managed to secure bouts with all three of the other belt-holders, but he should???ve gotten one of them in the ring by now. 

I realise that they are Don King promoted fighters and complications will arise in negotiations, but if he had kicked and screamed long enough, then he would???ve gotten something. Injuries have played a part in this too but I still feel he could???ve done more. On paper, Klitschko has the tools to become the best heavyweight. He seems to take this for granted already, maybe that partly explains why he doesn???t appear pushed to unify the titles. But in my opinion, until he actually goes out and accomplishes this, then the division will continue to drift through an air of confusion and uncertainty. Hasim Rahman is a step in the right direction. Let???s hope these steps quickly turn into strides befitting of his physical stature.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Samuel Peter vs. Wladimir Klitschko: Are We Seeing The Last Of Wladimir?

07.09.05 - By Tim Nielson: On September 24, the boxing world will likely see the final destruction of Wladimir Klitschko when he meets up with the knockout sensation Samuel Peter in Atlantic city. There???s been a huge list of seemingly never ending excuses for why Wladimir was brutally knocked out by Corrie Sander, Lamon Brewster and Ross Puritty, that I???ve somehow lost track of them all. However, none of that matters now, with Wladimir seemingly riding on the brink of retirement if he loses to Samuel Peter. Sure, Wladimir can continue fighting if he losses to Peter, but against who? No, at the age 29, I think this fight is make it or break it point in his career. It???s either now, or it???s time to move on to another career, perhaps using his PHD that he acquired in Physical Education. Whatever Wladimir???s problems were in the past with his knockout losses, he will have to try and solve them all in one night against the hardest puncher in the heavyweight division or else face the end of his career. I have to admit, I don???t like Wladimir???s chances in this one. Samuel Peter comes into this fight with offensive weapons that make Wladimir???s former conquerors (Lamon Brewster, Ross Puritty, and Corrie Sanders), look pale in comparison. 

To some people, Peter may look raw and unfinished, but his awesome power is more than a neutralizer for his lack of skills, in my opinion. I don???t know whether or not it???s true that Wladimir has a weak chin, as many people say he does, but he does clearly seem to suffer from a lack of confidence, which is painfully obvious from his recent timid showings against Davarrly Williamson and Eliseo Castillo. Both of these fighters, a younger Wladimir would have walked though with ease as early as 2000. 

However, that version of Wladimir is likely gone forever and he won???t be coming back anymore, it seems. Not even the hiring of the great trainer, Emanuel Steward can return Wladimir back to his former potential that he had in 2000, if his fight with Lamon Brewster is any indication. In that fight, after savagely using Brewster as a blow up punching bag for 4 rounds, Wladimir suddenly imploded and was taken out with big left hook by Brewster. 

However, after seing the fight for the second time, I noticed that Wladimir looked tense and horrified, throughout, due to Brewster???s non-stop attack. I then remembered how Wladimir had done the same thing when he was fighting Ross Puritty in 1998, in a fight that was eventually stopped in the 11th round, with Wladimir being knocked around the ring like a rag doll. I realized then, that Wladimir essentially fights like an oversized bully, who can dish it out, but cannot take it when he is faced with someone that is willing to take his abuse and return the attack. 

Of course, with Peter, the magic question is, can he take the kind of physical abuse in the early rounds that someone like Lamon Brewster was able to withstand for 4 rounds against Wladimir? It???s a difficult question, since he will be getting hit like never before in his career, aside from sparring, which he formerly did with Wladimir. That word has it, that Peter had problems against Wladimir, who basically beat him up their sparring sessions together. However, sparring doesn???t equal reality in any way, so that kind of thing has to be thrown out when making predictions to this fights outcome.There won't be any headgear in the ring to protect Wladimir from Peter's thunderous punches.

Wladimir, if anything, is very hard to hit early in his fights, that is, when he???s fighting smart and safe. I don???t include his fights against Brewster, and Corrie Sanders in that category, in my opinion, due to the fact that he appeared to not have much respect for either fighter, because he carelessly left himself wide open while pursuing knockouts in those fights. 

So, in order to catch Wladimir, Peter will have use good foot work to be able to cut of the ring from Wladimir, who will no doubt be in full flight, trying to stay on the outside. I also expect Wladimir to attempt to use a lot of clinching to try and nullify Peter on the inside. However, I don???t expect that Steward will have taught him how to do it well enough to avoid Peter from getting off one or two punches before Wlad can effectively tie him up. I think that tactic will work against Wladimir, who instead of stopping Peter???s offensive charges, will likely get tired out from trying to wrestle the stronger Peter. Wladimir will be better off using his European style, where he fights tall and stays on the outside. Trying to wrestle Peter, using an American style, will only bring sap Wlad's strength and cause him to go jelly legs early on.

Although, to be honest, I have serious doubts that even a prime Wladimir could beat someone in the class of Samuel Peter, who will likely storm right through Wladimir???s ineffective jabs and get right in on his tender, cheese-like chin, to take him out. 

Given the past history of problems that Wladimir has had with hard punchers, it will be no surprise to me to see him once again knocked out, perhaps brutally by Samuel Peter. I really hate to admit this, but I see Wladimir getting stopped one more time, and this time, for good. It's been intersting for me to follow his career over the years, but I think he has about to be offically destoyed by Samuel Peter on September 24. However, one thing is for certain, it won???t be dull for a minute in the early rounds.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

lol this should be called 'foremans whoring thread'


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Heavyweights: Who's The Champ? Part II

05.09.05 - By Jim Amato: Why is Byrd fighting Williamson ? This contender lost a technical decision to Wlad Klitschko and was flattened by Joe Mesi. This was the same Joe Mesi who was pushed to the limit by Monte Barrett and Vassily Jirov. I would imagine how Mesi must feel with his career on the verge of a medical knockout and then seeing someone he left prone on the canvas getting a title shot. It would be enough to make a grown man cry.

I'm not sure who John Ruiz is fighting next but out of pride he should fight David Tua. I'll bet Ruiz still has nightmares about that knockout loss. That was just plain brutal. How could John call himself a champion without reversing that loss? When Lennox Lewis was bombed out by Hasim Rahman, he wasted little time getting Rahman back into the ring. He "rocked" Rahman and regained his title and his pride. That is what a champion does.

Rahman was unimpressive in beating Monte Barrett. Still you have to give him a puncher's chance against Vitali. To this point in his career though Vitali has shown that he has world class whiskers.

Wlad and Sam Peter... I see two very clear scenarios. Wlad is a very good technical boxer. I can see him clearly out boxing and out classing thelumbering Peter. OR... Wlad's china chin is again exposed and, if nothing else, Peter is a puncher. Peter puts me in mind of a big John Mugabi. I expect to see the first scenario but I fear we'll see the latter.

James Toney WILL be back ! Dominick Guinn was a very good opponent choice for him. Guinn has not lived up to his early hype but he's no stiff either. Hopefully James will come to the bout in decent shape. If so he should have little trouble out foxing Guinn and again becoming a major player in the division.

Ray Austin's recent win over Owen Beck coupled with his draws in bouts with Larry Donald and Lance Whitaker have brought him to contender status.

I still have high hopes for Calvin Brock and Sergei Liakhovich. Ray Austin would be a good opponent for either boxer but Austin-Beck II would not surprise me if the fight was made. Beck has good skills but his chin seems a little weak. Monte Barrett who is no Earnie Shavers had him down and took him out. Austin hurt him early and that may have changed the whole tempo of the fight. Still I see Beck getting another chance to prove himself.

Brewster-Krasniqi is really hard to get excited about. Beating Lance Whitaker is hardly the coronation of a future champion. Krasniqi may be a rugged customer but the pressure is really on Brewster. Is Lamon Brewster really the dynamo that destroyed Andrew Golota or is he the fighter that struggled with the journeyman Kali Meehan?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Euro Roundup: Gatti vs Damgaard

04.09.05 - By Per-??ke Persson: Team Palle have announced that the former EBU champ at jr welter and welter, Thomas Damgaard will take on Arturo Gatti in a scheduled non-title ten-rounder January 28 in Atlantic City with Main Events promoting. Damgaard has already begun training in Copenhagen under Poul Duvill.. This is an exciting matchup between two veterans who have been through a lot in their careers. The winner is likely to be the one who have most left. Gatti must be regarded as a clear favourite but Damgaard is the kind of fighter you never can write off.

Norwegian Viking Boxing Promotions have put out a press release to clarify on going rumors about the company´s financial status. VBP, headed by Randolf Dahl and Robert Walstad, confirms that it´s tough to get sponsors. The next- the third - VBP show is set for September 17 in Ilsenburg with Geir Inge Jorgensen, Reidar Walstad and Kim Jensen on the bill and VBP is working hard at the moment to get their part of the event (SES promotes the main part of the show with Dirk Dzemski as headliner) off the ground. VBP have a network deal with TV 2 for eight shows during 2005-06 but writes they have fallen behind on their schedule.

It appears that Nigerian heavy Richard Bango could be the one for WBC Int´l champ Sinan Samil Sam October 29.

Florida-based Swedish welter Benjamin Kalinovic expects to back in the ring September 23 in Texas. Kalinovic says he´s had managerial problems but they are now solved.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

TKO Loss Drops Wayne Braithwaite

04.09.05 - By Frank Gonzalez Jr: Saturday night favored the underdogs at the Gund Arena in Cleveland Ohio, where Heavyweight, Owen Beck lost a fair and square Decision to Ray Austin on the under card before the Main Event, a Cruiserweight Eliminator bout for the IBF, WBA and WBC rankings featuring Wayne Braithwaite (21-1-17 KO???s) against Guillermo Jones (33-3-2-25 KO???s) turned out to be an exciting fight.

Jones chased Braithwaite (Photo: David Martin-Warr / Don King Productions for SHOWTIME) into the ropes and hammered him with right hands in a beat down of a first round that saw Braithwaite barely survive. Under pressure, Braithwaite reverted to the same tactics that got him beat the last time???hanging around the ropes and taking too many punches. Instead of using his legs and the ring to box his way out of trouble, Braithwaite made the same mistakes as when he suffered his first loss (back in April) to the WBA, WBC Champion, Jean Marc Mormeck..

Guillermo Jones sported a self-assured demeanor and pressured Braithwaite with little regard for his power. Though Wayne came on a bit better in the second round, he was missing more than he was connecting and was getting tagged regularly. Anyone who saw this fight can easily recognize Braithwaite???s ???Achilles heel??? of awful defensive skills coupled with a meltdown mentality under pressure.

Jones??? over powering first round had Braithwaite hurt. In the second, Braithwaite tried harder to make it a fight but still lost the round, as Jones was able to score the more telling blows. Braithwaite???s rhythm was off and Jones knew it.

Wayne???s confidence made a cameo appearance in the third round, as he popped Jones with quality shots to the body and head. Jones got slower and appeared a bit sapped of energy after his big first two rounds. It was Braithwaite???s chance to come on strong, and to his credit, he did. Wayne won the third round with effective punching and took less punishment than he did in the first two rounds. The tide was turning in Braithwaite???s favor.

In the fourth, Jones came on strong. So did Braithwaite, who fought on the outside and was effectively landing up and down combinations. As they traded fire, the momentum shifted again, when Jones suddenly landed a few power shots and of course, Braithwaite retreated to the worst place for him???the ropes.

Braithwaite looked to be taking a beating, but was really weathering most of Jones??? storm, slipping and avoiding many punches. But from the view of the referee, Braithwaite was getting hit too much. At one point, it was all Jones, throwing unanswered bombs until the referee, Jim Villers, got involved and asked Braithwaite to show him something, implying that he???d stop the fight otherwise. Braithwaite continued to block and slip shots but didn???t answer with any punches. Jones kept the pressure on, winging shots like a buzz saw until Viller stepped between them and stopped it.

It was over. Braithwaite protested.

Immediately after the stoppage, Jones fell to the canvas and looked to be experiencing convulsions, as his legs jerked back and forth. He didn???t look like a man celebrating a win so much as a guy having a heart attack. It was a spooky moment. His team jumped on him, slapping the circulation back into his legs and attending him until the official announcement was made that Guillermo ???El Felino??? Jones had won by TKO 4. Upon hearing that, Jones was helped up to his feet and a moment later, he seemed fine.

Jones revealed during the post fight interview that in the second round, he hurt a bone in his foot and was in great pain.

As for the stoppage, arguments can be made that it was premature???but technically, it was the right call. The ref???s job is not only to administer the rules and police the conduct of the combatants, but also to protect the fighters. This wasn???t a case of bias because Jim Viller loudly warned Braithwaite to punch back, but he did not do so. The ref did his job.

After the stoppage, Braithwaite asked Viller why he stopped the fight and Viller said, ???I told you to fight back, to show me something. You didn???t. 
What was I supposed to do, let him kill you? You???ll go back to the gym, you???ll fight again some day.???

Viller was right. And Wayne Braithwaite should have known better.

With Don King as his promoter, Guillermo Jones will be looking for a fight with IBF ???Champion,??? O???Neil Bell, who many felt lost but got a gift Decision Win over Dale Brown last May when the Official Judges showed once again why Boxing is losing popularity with mainstream sports fans. Brown vs. Bell was just another case for why this sport needs an authority that can police the officials and insure propriety.

Bell vs. Jones sounds like a good match up. Watching Dale Brown outbox Bell exposed some exploitable weaknesses. Guillermo Jones has good power and strong will. He can certainly get better style wise but I think he has enough spirit to best O???Neil Bell even though both have their fair share of vulnerabilities. Cruiserweight is just shy of Heavyweight, where one punch can define a match. Lets hope it Bell vs. Jones happens and that the fighters decide the outcome instead of the Judges.

I???ve been a fan of Wayne Braithwaite over the years, he???s exciting to watch and has always impressed me with his tenacity, big heart and killer instinct???but his wild punching, off balance attacks and porous defense suggested that his reign as Champion would be a short one. Braithwaite???s boxing skills need serious refinement if he???s ever going to be a Champion again. His most glaring shortcoming is his inability to box his way out of trouble. His lack of mental discipline is proving unforgiving these days as he covers up and leans on the ropes, when he should step back outside and work his jab, forcing his opponent to reset instead of becoming target practice. This loss hurt Braithwaite in a big way. It will require a lot of hard work and discipline to recapture the momentum he enjoyed before losing to Mormeck in April. I wish him the best of luck.

Guillermo Jones must have studied the Mormeck vs. Braithwaite fight diligently because he took advantage of Braithwaite in a similar, although quicker manner. The blueprint for beating Braithwaite seems to be to press him into the ropes and watch him fall apart.

Congratulations to Guillermo Jones. I was impressed with his conviction in this fight but he also made a lot of defensive mistakes and has questionable stamina. The Cruiserweight division is just slightly more exciting than Heavyweight, which, unfortunately, is not saying much???but I???d like to see a tournament involving Johnny Nelson (WBO Champ), O???Neil Bell (IBF Champ) and Jean Marc Mormeck (WBA, WBC Champ). Let Bell face Jones and the winner face Nelson. Whoever wins that one goes on to fight Mormeck. The last man standing should be the ONE Champion of the division. That???s the way it ought to be, instead of this system that waters down the definition of the word Champion.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Jones TKO???s Braithwaite

03.09.05 ??? By Tim Foley: The comeback trail for Wayne Braithwaite hit another roadblock as the ???Big Truck??? is derailed by a 4th round stoppage to Guillermo Jones in a cruiserweight eliminator. The stoppage was extremely controversial     as referee Jim Villers stopped the bout perhaps prematurely..

Referee Jim Villers??? comments after the fight were inexcusable    by saying he ???would stop the fight again??? after seeing the replays. He was very adamant about his decision, yet it seemed the fight did not deserve to be stopped as Braithwaite ducked the two punches prior to the stoppage. As a referee, it is his duty to keep his cool and not engage in arguments, especially during post-fight interviews. He did not do this and seemed to be a little more excited than need be.  

Of course, this is a reason why major bouts need to be officiated by experienced officials who have world title experience and have major television fight experience. An experienced referee such as Tony Weeks, Jay Nady, or any of the other major referees would have possibly let the fight go on further noting that Braithwaite was slipping the punches and was not in serious medical danger at that point.

It is great that many cities that normally do not host major fights are doing so recently with the resurgence of boxing in America. Cities like Cleveland, St. Louis, Tampa, etc. are now hosting major title fights and major eliminators, but it is about time to have these cities bring in referees from other states who are more experienced to ensure fewer controversies and fair decisions.


    thats what I think of this boob who thinks he is a writer.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Jones Scores Upset Fourth-Round TKO Over Braithwaite, Austin Shocks Beck On A 12-Round Split Decision

CLEVELAND (Sept. 3, 2005) - Photos: David Martin-Warr / Don King Productions for SHOWTIME - In a pair of evenly matched, competitive, hard-fought fights, underdogs Guillermo Jones and Ray Austin staved off elimination in their respective weight classes and kept alive their chances for a world title shot by registering upset victories Saturday on SHOWTIME. In a cruiserweight elimination bout, Jones defeated Braithwaite on a controversial fourth-round TKO. Austin upended Beck on a 12-round decision in a heavyweight eliminator.

The bouts at Gund Arena were promoted by Don King Productions and aired at 9 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the West Coast). Jones (33-3-2, 26 KOs), of Colon, Panama, started quickly and totally controlled the first round. The 6-foot-4 natural welterweight seemed to outpunch Braithwaite 10-1 as he pummeled the former World Boxing Council (WBC) cruiserweight champion with right hands. He was not as dominant in the second and lost the third. Jones, who was coming off a seventh-round TKO over former International Boxing Federation (IBF) cruiser kingpin Kelvin Davis on May 21, withstood an early barrage by Braithwaite in the fourth before recapturing the momentum.. He backed Braithwaite into the ropes and starting unloading more right hands. While some appeared to miss, Braithwaite did not answer back and the referee stepped in and stopped the bout at 2:26. The victory upped the streaking Jones' record in his last 12 starts to 10-1-1.

Braithwaite (21-2, 17 KOs), of Brooklyn, N.Y., by way of Georgetown, Guyana, suffered his second consecutive devastating defeat on SHOWTIME. In his last outing, the switch-hitting boxer-puncher lost his WBC belt to World Boxing Association (WBA) cruiserweight champion Jean-Marc Mormeck in a world title unification bout on April 2. Braithwaite did not complain after the loss to Mormeck, but he vehemently protested the ref's actions in this one and challenged Jones to a rematch. 

Austin (23-3-3, 15 KOs), of Cleveland, triumphed by the scores of 117-111, 115-113 and 113-115. The local favorite, a late substitute for Sergei Liakhovich, ran his unbeaten streak to 11 (8-0-3) with the impressive victory. Austin finished strongest, winning the last six rounds on one of the scorecards, the last four on another and the last three on the other. There were no knockdowns but Austin outfought Beck on the outside and inside for the most part. He had the favorite out on his feet in the closing seconds of the 11th.

Beck (24-2, 18 KOs), of Nashville, Tenn. by way of Kingstown, Jamaica, was making his first start since suffering his first defeat to the more experienced Monte Barrett last Feb. 5 on SHOWTIME. Beck fought hard but could never take away the play from the bigger, taller Austin.


SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING's Steve Albert and Al Bernstein called the action from ringside with Jim Gray serving as roving reporter. The executive producer of the SHOWTIME telecast was Jay Larkin, with David Dinkins producing and Bob Dunphy directing.

An excellent, world-class tripleheader will highlight the next SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING telecast on Saturday, Oct. 1, at 9:15 p.m. ET/PT (delayed on the West Coast). In the heavyweight co-features, Chris Byrd (38-2-1, 20 KOs) will make the fourth defense of his IBF title against DaVarryl "Touch Of Sleep" Williamson (22-3, 18 KOs) and James "Lights Out" Toney (68-4-2, 43 KOs) will make his eagerly awaited return to the ring when he defends his International Boxing Association (IBA) crown against Dominick "The Southern Disaster" Guinn (25-2-1, 18 KOs). In a terrific matchup and second world title fight on the SHOWTIME show from the Reno Events Center in Reno, hard-hitting IBF bantamweight champion Rafael Marquez (34-3, 30 KOs) will defend his belt for the sixth time when he takes on International Boxing Organization (IBO) 118-pound champion/IBF No. 1 contender Silence "African Spice" Mabuza (18-0, 15 KOs).


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Wladimir Klitschko vs. Samuel Peter: Survival of The Fittest 

03.09.05 - By Kevin Dinkins: After two mostly down years, Wladimir Klitschko (44-3, 40 KO???s) will attempt to line himself up for a shot at either the IBF or the WBO heavyweight title, when he meets up with unbeaten knockout artist Samuel Peter on September 24, in a twelve round IBF elimination bout at the Boardwalk Hall in Atlantic City. Whoever comes out on top, can pick between the winner of Chris Byrd vs. Davarryl Williamson or Lamon Brewster vs. Luan Krasniqi (WBO).. What???s surprising to me about Wladimir Klitschko, is that he is this close to getting another shot at the IBF title holder (Chris Byrd) , even though he???s done very little since losing to Corrie Sanders, other than losing again, this time to Lamon Brewster, and 4 wins against limited competition.

For that matter, look at Samuel Peter. At this time, he???s fought exclusively C-level fighters during his young career, but all he has to do now is defeat Wladimir, and then he, too, can be fighting for a heavyweight title. It kind of makes me long for the old days.

Wladimir???s star power has taken a major hit since his shocking 2nd round knockout loss to Corrie Sanders on March 8, 2003. At the time of their fight, Wladimir was thought to be the most talented heavyweight fighter in the division. However, the knockout loss was made to look even worse by the poor skills Wladimir exhibited in a losing effort. After he originally got knocked down by a huge left hand by Sanders, Wladimir immediately sprang up, but had no idea what to do, other than cringing in a fetal-like ball, as Sanders continued to unload on him with pulverizing blows. For some odd reason, Wladimir showed no understanding about the concept of clinching Sanders, while he waited for his head to clear. As hurt as Wladimir was that night, it probably wouldn't have mattered, but it's still something he should have used. Even before the knockdown, Wladimir failed to use his excellent jab to keep Sanders at a distance. As big as Wladimir is, he could have dominated Sanders, much like his older brother, Vitali, did using his jab. Instead, however, Wladimir tried to sneak in a right hand and he paid for it when Sanders came over the top with his straight left hand that knocked Wladimir silly. 

Going into the fight, Wladimir was expected to walk through Sanders, who was brought in to be nothing more than an easy win for Wladimir. Perhaps if Wladimir had done any good research about Sanders, he would have chosen a much easier opponent, as Sanders size, hand speed and his southpaw stance, made him a very dangerous opponent for anyone in the heavyweight division, much less against someone with a chin as fragile as Wladimir's. 

In his last fight against Eliseo Castillo, Wladimir didn???t look all that good in there, as if he still hasn???t recovered mentally from his past losses or something. For the most part, he appeared to be extremely fearful of being countered by Castillo, who probably had no business being in the same ring with someone as skilled as Wladimir in the first place. Still, despite the fact that Wladimir was essentially jabbing Castillo???s head off, Wladimir would still retreat full scale at any hints of a punch from Castillo, which made for a sorry sight. For me, it looked terrible to see Wladimir doing that, considering how I remember how ferocious he was a couple of years ago, before his two knockout losses. Back then, Wladimir's offensive skills were second to none. It didn't matter if Wladimir had a chin or not back then, because no one could survive long enough to even touch him. It???s strange how things can change so quickly for a fighter.

Samuel Peter has won all 24 of his fights, 21 by knockout, and has little trouble mowing down the mostly 3rd tier fighters they???ve put him in with up to this point. On the one hand, he???s looked good, if not unbeatable, in dispatching his opponents. However, I think that people overestimate Peter's punching power right now, including his ability to box because of the limited competition he???s faced. I mean, it???s not hard to destroy opponents when they lack the ability to fight back and defend themselves, like 1st tier fighters can. 

Peter???s management???s choice in selecting Wladimir as an opponent, someone who seemingly is far more advanced skill-wise than Peter, appears like an extremely risk taking move, in my opinion, if not foolhardy. I mean, I can see what they???re trying to attempt in taking such a big risk. To them, Wladimir seems to be the perfect guy for Peter to step up against, hopefully beat, and thereby adding a good looking victory to his record. However, it???s a move that could very well hurt him in the end, especially if he gets totally outboxed, outclassed and possibly hurt in there. There???s a reason why fighters are brought up slowly, and that is, they need to time to build up their skill levels, as well as confidence before they???re thrown in with ultra-talented fighters, such as Wladimir Klitschko. In my opinion, based on the handful of fights I???ve seen of Peter, I think he needs a lot more training and development before taking on someone like Wladimir. Wladimir may have a fragile chin, and lousy stamina, but his handspeed alone, would be enough to give Peter fits. Add to that, Wladimir's huge size and reach advantage, and you have for what could very well be a long night of pain for Peter.

In watching Peter???s fight with Charles Shufford, I noticed that Peter had some real problems due to his inability to land his big, looping punches, most of them often missed their mark badly. I actually was more impressed with Shufford than I was with Peter, in watching the fight. During much of the action, Shufford was able to steer Peter around the ring, as if he were slow moving bull, peppering him with a steady, stiff jab. Although Shufford tired in the later rounds and lost a close decision, I was alarmed at how bad Peter looked. Going into the fight, I had heard much about him being the next Tyson. However, what I saw out there against Charles Shufford, was someone that resembled more of a limited amateur than a skilled professional. I mean, his wild swings looked like something out of a tough man contest than a professional boxer. Yes, I noticed his power immediately, as did Shufford, from the look of terror in his eyes, but it wasn???t extraordinary when compared to most of the other heavyweights in the division. His punches seem powerful, yet they were so slow, that any real boxer with defensive skills can easily avoid them if they keep their eyes open for his telegraphed swings.

For all the comparison???s that people have made between Samuel Peter and his fellow countryman, Ike Ibeabuchi, they are nowhere near alike in ability. Whereas Ibeabuchi was a nonstop punching machine with decent skills and hand speed, Peter is slow, predictable and ponderous, although the power is probably even. I don???t even compare Peter favorably to Tua, who isn???t much shorter than Peter, but who can throw punches in a hurry when he???s motivated. Tua???s hand speed, punch assortment, and overall skills are vastly superior to what I???ve seen from Peter.

However, it doesn???t really matter how slow and unskilled Peter is, since he can punch like a mule, and as we???ve seen with Wladimir, he can be stopped by big punchers. His fragile chin needs to be protected all it can, so I???m hoping that Emanuel Steward is teaching Wladimir how to pace himself, and to use his jab more often. Normally, Wladimir starts out real fast in the beginning of his fights and looks almost unbeatable early on, however, he slows down by mid fight, and starts openly gasping for air, much like a fish out of water. When he reaches that point in the fight, he is extremely vulnerable to any fighter that can put enough pressure on him to make him fold. 

Right now, Peter is still very much an unknown factor - mostly because hasn???t fought anyone yet and has looked mostly good against the 3rd tier opposition that he???s faced. Up to this point, the questions about him have yet to be answered. However, by the end of the fight, we should have a good indication where he is and will be able to guess how far he???ll go. From a logical standpoint, this should be an easy fight for Wladimir to win. 

Wladimir's punching power is almost the same as Peter???s, and he has vastly more dangerous punch tools with which to choose from (a short, powerful left hook, which he often disguises as a jab, straight right, powerful right hook and a pulverizing left jab). His height and reach advantage alone, will be a problem for Peter, who will have to walk through everything Wladimir throws before he can get a shot of on his own, and believe me, Wladimir, if anything, can throw punches in a hurry and with mean intentions. However, if Peter is able to get inside on Wladimir to land, then it can be an early night for him. 

Nevertheless, if Wladimir can keep thinking smart after he gets tagged, and remain calm enough to get away to a safe distance, then he will be able to control the fight. There???s no question that Peter will put hands on Wladimir at some point in the fight, but the big question is, will Wladimir crumble like he has in the past, or will be take the punch and return fire.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Manny Pacquiao Ready For Battle

02.09.05 - By Victor Perea: We can all see it now: the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, packed yet again with ever faithful Erik Morales fans, and yet there is still enough room for the parade of Pacquiao followers to rock the house. A sold out fight of course, standing room only at this, a stepping stone to another great trilogy only boxing can create. That???s right folks, Morales vs. Pacquiao II is here... Well, almost..

Although we can all taste the rematch as if it were tomorrow, the truth is there are two skilled and dedicated boxers that are vying to spoil any chance of that rematch taking place. Hector Velazquez and Zahir Raheem are at this very moment preparing for their biggest opportunity to make it to the big time. A win for either of them will guarantee them more money than they???ve ever made before and will etched their names in boxing fans heads everywhere, as the guy who beat Morales or the guy who beat Pacquiao.

Nonetheless there are also two very dedicated champions of the sport, preparing to go to battle with two fighters who have nothing to lose. We went to WildCard Gym in Los Angeles, to check out how preparations are going for one of those champions, the People???s Champ, Manny Pacquiao, as he prepare to take on Hector Velazquez at the Staples Center in Los Angeles this Sep. 10th. 

I almost did not recognize WildCard Gym when I arrived; I could clearly see the staircase that leads to a now visible entrance. This is new to me since the only images I know of WildCard are those with crowds of people blocking the entrance, who want to get a glimpse or maybe more of Manny Pacquiao. 

The atmosphere was much different this time around, compared to the frenzy it was in pre-Morales; showing Pacquiao???s trainer Freddie Roach meant business when he said he would not allow Manny to have any distractions at the gym. The gym was relatively quiet and there was enough room for the regulars to go about their daily routines, and reporters and camera men all had enough room to move around and find a good spot to get their shots in. There was plenty of room for all, including Pacquiao???s cheerful new promoter, Gary Shaw, who right off the bat had certain chemistry with Pacquiao, a type of mutual trust his former Promoter Murad Muhammad could have never dreamed of having. 

A major concern in the minds of Pacquiao fans, have been that Manny had a late start preparing for Velazquez and that it will effect his performance on Sep 10th; ???I???m not late, I started training in the Philippines???, said Pacquiao, who threw sharp combinations as he shadow boxed and pleased the crowd of reporters, occasionally throwing out a few quotes in Spanish for his Mexican fans. Admitting that he feels even more comfortable now in his second fight at 130lbs, Pacquiao, over a series of cycles including the speed bag, shadow boxing, jump rope and working with the mitts with Roach, showed to the cameras that he has not lost any speed since moving up to 130 lbs. 

With all the talk of a rematch with Morales you can bet there is one person who is not concentrating just yet on that possibility, ???Right now I am very focused on my coming fight with Velazquez???, stated Manny. The Philippine idol was very direct about his dedication to coming in prepared for his bout against Velazquez, being sure he does not overlook this must win fight, ???He is a good boxer, a tough boxer who is fighting the biggest fight of his life, he expects to win, but I expect to win too, I have to beat him to get to Morales???, said a stone faced Manny. Manny still got the hunger for that greatness to win, with his camp finally at peace, he can now solely concentrate on beating Velazquez and going from there. 

In other action at WildCard, the American press got a glimpse of future world champion, Rey ???Boom Boom??? Bautista. The very speedy and powerful 19 year old native of Bohol, Philippines, looked extremely promising as he sparred several rounds with world ranked flyweight star, Brian Viloria. 

The Hawaiian punch, Brian Viloria, also looked very prepared for his fight on the 'Double Trouble' undercard. Viloria will be taking on WBC Light flyweight champion, Eric Ortiz (24-4-1), of Mexico City. 

Viloria plans to jump back up to 112 lbs, if he takes the belt from Ortiz, at which point he could end up in the mix with interim WBC flyweight champ Jorge Arce, or current WBC champion Pongsaklek Wonjongkam. However, the possibility of a fight against Wonjongkam is unlikely as Brian said, ???Wonjongkam would have to come out here??? the bigger money and bigger draw is out here, not in Thailand, and Pongsaklek doesn???t like to leave Asia???. 

The thought of Viloria getting into the 112 lbs mix is very intriguing, Viloria versus Arce or Wonjongkam would be very exciting, But first he must dethrone Eric Ortiz, ???I feel good and ready to go???, said a confident Viloria. Even with the few unfortunate distractions that have plagued him lately, Viloria seems confident in his ability and is also prepared for battle. For this hopeful future Philippine champion, he plans to make it more than just double trouble come September 10th.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Hatton/Warren ??? is Ricky right to move on?

02.09.05 - By Andy Meacock: Rumours and speculation that had been circulating recently became public this week as it was announced by Ray Hatton that his son Ricky would not be promoted in the near future by Frank Warren. Hatton Snr claims that they are not legally contracted to Warren and have been dealing with the leading British promoter on a fight to fight basis for a long period of time. Hatton Snr said, "Over the last couple of years we have been offered deals by other promoters but we have always stayed with Frank because we like him."

Hatton Snr also announced that Ricky would be making the first defence of his IBF light-welterweight title against fellow titlist WBA champion, Carlos Maussa. The fight is set for November 26th in Sheffield, England at the Hallam FM Arena. Reports are suggesting that an arrangement has been made with Dennis Hobson's Fight Academy and Hatton???s own promotions company, Punch Promotions to stage the event..

The reason for the event being staged in Sheffield as opposed to Hatton???s usual patch, the MEN Arena in Manchester, is due to an exclusive fight deal the MEN Arena has with , yes you guessed it, Frank Warren. 

Hatton Snr also expressed his disappointment with the behaviour of Warren saying he was, ???surprised??? and ???frustrated???, adding that he didn???t want to get in a legal wrangle but if that???s would it took, ???then so be it???. 

Now Frank Warren hasn???t been silent over this issue either. A few days ago Warren???s company Sports Network issued a statement warning other promoters to stay away from Hatton or face potential legal action. The statement is below,

"It has recently come to the attention of Sports Network Limited that a number of third parties claim to be in discussions or negotiations with Punch Promotions in order to acquire the boxing services of Ricky Hatton," 

"In fact, Sports Network, through letters written by its solicitors, have already placed a number of parties on formal notice of impending legal action.

In light of the above, Sports Network hereby places all other Parties or individuals on notice of its agreement with Punch Promotions for the exclusive boxing services of Ricky Hatton for a number of further fights

Accordingly, any such approach or attempt by any such Party to discuss the boxing services of Ricky Hatton with Punch Promotions and or Ricky Hatton its/his agents or representatives would constitute an attempt to induce a breach of the Agreement and be an unlawful interference of Sports Networks rights.

To the extent that any Party fails to stop any of the Actions complained of, Sports Network will not hesitate to take all necessary action against any such Party to protect its interests arising from the Agreement."

Big words, but despite the statement above from Sports Network it does seem like the Hatton/Maussa unification in November is set.

The final insult also came this week when Ricky???s younger brother Matthew pulled out of a scheduled fight with Ross Minter, the fight was to be promoted by Sports Network.

Now without knowing all the facts involved with previous contracts and without being qualified lawyer, I can???t offer an opinion as to whether or not the move by Punch Promotions and Fight Academy is legal. That is the lawyers to decide.

What interests me is how this all became so messy. Prior to Hatton???s epic victory over Kostya Tszyu in June this year there had been signs of discontent from Hatton. A number of big showdowns with the likes of Kelson Pinto, Shamba Mitchell and Vivian Harris fell through and Hatton made his frustration public. Now had he left Warren at that stage then I would have perfectly understood. 

Despite the frustrations and public threats to leave Sports Network, Hatton decided to stay. His loyalty was finally rewarded after Warren delivered Hatton with the biggest fight the division had to offer, Tszyu. 

Now I thought Warren getting Hatton the Tszyu fight was Warren???s way of proving to his superstar fighter that he did have the muscle at the negotiating table to supply the big names that Ricky was craving. I actually thought that this act would be enough to persuade Hatton to remain with the Sports Network stable.

Now the question is, is Hatton right to go it alone without Sports Network ?
There???s two ways you can look at this question, ethically and from a career standpoint. 

Let???s look at the ethics behind Hatton???s decision. Frank Warren guided Hatton from a very early stage in his career up until the Tszyu fight. Some would argue that Warren was over protective and delayed Hatton???s success and others would say that Warren carefully managed and nurtured Hatton to his big win in June. This of course is subjective. 

My personal view on this is that whilst Warren has provided a lot for Hatton in his career, Hatton has also delivered in the ring and most importantly from Warren???s viewpoint; Hatton has continually delivered the big crowds. 

So whilst I???m surprised that Hatton has taken this decision, I???m reluctant to be too critical of him ethically as I think both he and Warren have benefited from the previous business relationship.

What about Hatton???s career from this point forward?

It???s hard to say whether of not leaving Warren will help or hinder his career in future. It does look like Hatton???s managed to secure a fight in November with Carlos Maussa but I imagine Warren could have delivered that fight also as Maussa is not a huge name and therefore wouldn???t have been overly difficult to negotiate with.

Making assumptions that the fight in November does go ahead and that Hatton wins then were does it leave him. If he is a free agent then technically he can sign for anyone but who would he choose ?.

Many people feel that he should go with major US promoter Bob Arum. The logic behind this is that Arum promotes WBC light-welterweight titleholder Floyd Mayweather and WBO light-welterweight titleholder Miguel Cotto. I disagree with this view. Mayweather, Cotto and Hatton are all young undefeated fighters with bright futures ahead, I see no way in hell that Arum would or will decide to pair them together anytime in the near future, it makes bad business sense.

Another name being aired to promote Hatton is Gary Shaw. Shaw does have some muscle when it comes to making deals but if this happens then we can forget the idea of seeing Diego Corrales move up and challenge Hatton in future.

So looking at the politics that are involved in boxing these days then it???s hard to see which other promoter could or would successfully promote Hatton. So until after the expected Maussa fight in November, it???s hard to guess what the future of Hatton has in store.

Final thought. If the world of boxing was perfect and politics didn???t exist, then I think the fight most fans would like to see at 140lps is a Hatton/Mayweather showdown. I think these two men are widely considered as the best in the division and with their individual styles it would be a mouth-watering event, here???s hoping it happens???

If you have any thoughts on the Hatton/Warren situation them please leave them in the comments box below???


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Euro News: Branco Injured, Holyfield on Maludrottu-Ballone card

02.09.05 - By Per Ake Persson: EBU bantam champ Simone Maludrottu will face his mandatory challenger, Belgian Carmelo Ballone, on October 8 or 15 in either Cagliari or Olbia (Italy) after purse bids were won by Italian promoter Antonio Puddu yesterday (Sep 1). On the undercard it´s announced that faded ex-heavy champ Evander Holyfield will appear  *Please stop that fool from fighting.* .. 

Italian jr welter Gianluca Branco has suffered a hand injury in sparring and underwent surgery today (Sep 1). Branco, who was lined up to fight WBO ruler Miguel Cotto September 24, is expected to be able to begin training in six weeks.

Chilean welter Joel Mayo has been forced to pull out of his IBF I/C challenge against Ukrainian Viacheslav Senchenko. Mayo suffered a knee injury during yesterday´s (Aug 31) training. The fight was originally scheduled for September 2 in Donetsk but had been moved to September 10 in Moscow.

Hungarian Felix-Promotion, headed by Felix Racz, have the main bouts for their 11-fight show in Debrecen September 10 set. In the mainfight Janos Nagy defends the IBC 130 lb title against Tontcho Tontchev, Joszef Nagy makes his debut at supermiddle against Maneno Oswald and Bettina Csabi takes on Zarriko Fatuma in a WIBF-GBU bantam fight. Jr middle Laszlo Buranyi, the IBF Int´l champ at 154, is featured on the undercard.

IBF I/C supermiddle champ Robert Stieglitz, based in Germany and signed to SES, will fight Colombian Alejandro Berrio in an IBF eliminator. Date and sate to be announced.

Many ifs and buts but Czech OK KO Promotions appear to be pretty sure that Danish cruiser Lasse Johansen will defend the IBF Int´l title December 3 in Prague against the winner of Roman Kracik vs Lubos Suda September 10 also in Prague. Johansen fights Pavol Polakovic on the undercard. Meanwhile Kracik is pencilled in to fight September 20 on Spotlight Boxing´s show in Prague - which may be a bit optimistic considering he has a twelve rounder on hand Sep 10.

Corrado Battaglia and Giuseppe Truono clash for the vacant Italian 135 lb title October 7 in Siracusa.

Asa Sandell, the female supermiddle from Malmoe, Sweden, takes on one Vashon Living October 8 in Laughlin, NV. Rock & Sock Promotions also have Elena Reid on the bill in a tuneup before a possible rematch against Regina Halmich December 10.

Swedish heavy Aldo Colliander is back in Hamburg sparring with the big boys at the Universum gym.

Vatche Wartanian is back home in Stockholm after five and a half years in America. Wartanian, a jr welter with a 7-2-2 ledger, hopes to be back in the ring during the fall after over two years out.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Toney   vs Guinn   Showtime Quotes

02.09.05 - Photo: Michael Zito for SHOWTIME - Three-time world champion James "Lights Out'' Toney (left), promoter Dan Goossen and Dominick "The Southern Disaster'' Guinn pose after Thursday's press conference in Sherman Oaks, Calif., to formally announce their big fight on SHOWTIME Saturday, Oct. 1 (9:15 ET/PT, delayed on the west coast). Toney will defend his IBA heavyweight belt against Guinn in the main event on SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING. In an excellent matchup, Rafael Marquez defends his IBF bantamweight crown against Silence Mabuza in the co-feature. 

JAMES TONEY (68-4-2, 43 KOs): ???I am still the IBF champion, period. If I were on steroids, I would be cut. Look at me, do I look like I am on steroids? I am not thinking about anything but Guinn, October 1 on SHOWTIME. I am still the champion. The belt does not make me, I make the belt. I beat Ruiz with one hand and they stripped me. So what. I will still unify the belts. If (Vitali) Klitschko wants to keep ducking me, I will get the other belts.??? 

???I am glad Guinn is talking, running his mouth. Let us wait for the fight. Let us see who is still talking after the fight. I do not respect that guy. I do not respect anybody.???

???He better have his track shoes on October 1.???


DOMINICK GUINN (25-2-1, 18 KOs): ???I know what I have to do. What Toney says goes in one ear and out the other. I brought my shovel to this luncheon. Toney can say what he wants, but he still has to step in the ring. He is trying to be like Mike Tyson and intimidate me before the fight. That is not going to happen. I will be ready come Oct. 1.???

???Toney will be slipping, moving and trying to stick. He is going to bring out the best in me. I am going to make Toney look older and slower than he is and beat him to the punch. I am a better athlete and more talented.???

???I will be a champion. I am working hard. I have to take advantage of this opportunity. I have not shown my best fight yet.??? 

???I came out here in May and met Joe Goossen. I should have made the change (in trainers) a long time ago. I need someone calm in my corner like Goossen. He is teaching me some new things in the gym like staying busy in the ring and not staying back.???


*My perdiction.......Tony KO's the bitch in  5*


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

And thats the boxing news for today bitches.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a new stalker


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

he is in for a big surprise


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Jimmy Kimmel Live


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

just did a great rip


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

on Arnold


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess he is deciding on gay marriage in CA


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

so Kimmel played a clip of Arnold and Ed Corney in the shower flexing....


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Just ate


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

6 egg whites


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

2 yolks


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

1 oz cheeze


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

8 oz skim milk


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

thats it


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

my meal at 9:15 was bad


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

ate an extra 400 cal


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and it was all in


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

carbs and fat


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

So a 0 carb dinner


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

well except the 11 carbs in the milk


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Things were


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

getting


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

floaty


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and stickly.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Things were so quiet.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Things were so goddam still.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

A hangover


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

headache


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

thumps


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and clatters


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and rises


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hell inside


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

your skull.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

But this wasnt


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

any hangover.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was a


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

sick man.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was a sick man and he


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

remembering things.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Like coming out of ether.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

But you'd


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

think the telephone


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

would stop ringing


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

sometime.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

It couldn't go


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

on forever.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He couldnt go


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

over and


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

over the same


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

business of


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

answering it


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and hearing


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

his father was


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

dead


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and then going home


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

through a rainy night.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He'd


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

catch cold


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

if he did that


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

much more.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Besides


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

his father could


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

only die once.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

The telephone bell


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

was just part


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

of a dream.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

It had sounded


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

different from


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

any other telephone bell


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

or any other sound


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

because it had meant death.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

After all that


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

bell was a


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

particular kind


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

of thing a very


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

particular kind of thing


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

as old


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Prof Eldridge


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

usto say


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

in senior English.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

And a particular


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

kind of thing


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

sticks with you


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but there's no


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

use of it


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

sticking so close.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

That bell and


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

its message


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and everything


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

about it was


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

way back


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

in time


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and he was


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

finished


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

with it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He drifted again


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was hurt


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was bad hurt.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

The bell fading.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was dreaming


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He wasnt dreaming


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was awake


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

even though


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

he couldn't see.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was awake even though he


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

couldnt hear


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

a thing except a telephone


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

that really wasn't ringing.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

He was mighty scared.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

ok 3 am


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

wtf


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

dont seem to


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

need sleep anymore


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

slept 4 hours yesterday


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and I'm still wide awake ay 3 am???


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

wonder if it's a side effect from my cycle?


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I can get usto sleeping only 4 hours a night.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

This keyboard is shit


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

its acting crazy eod


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

think it's time to caugh up the $20 and buy a


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

new one.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

it is a


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Belkin


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

dont ever but this kind


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

p/o/s


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

piece


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

of....


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

shit...


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

only 9 months old


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and I only spilled water on it once


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

just a little bit


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

like 3 drops


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

guess it was


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

too much


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

for the bitch


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

2005 and they still cant/wont make a key board thats water proof


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

f-king apes


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

more  money in building shit


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

sighn of the times


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

China is the #1 importer of cheep crap that falls apart in 4 days


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I try my best never to buy anything from China


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

wont support that evil  favored nation status crap


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

just like I wont support  the 2 slave master parties in this nation


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not even drunk


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

scary


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

With booze this would be real ugly


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Its been almost 3 weeks


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

with no booze


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I feel good


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

body seems to be getting healthier


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

to lazy to spell check


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

or even try to get it right


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

cant wait to hit the gym today


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

time to weigh in again


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hope I'm not over 230


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

waist is smaller


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

have to check it when I wake up


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

was 36.5


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

now after 18 days of dieting......about -1000 cal a day


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

it better have droped down some


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Hope to get it to 34 by the 8th week of diet


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

then down to 31 by Xmas


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

need to  be ripped


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

last time was 2000.....and then I still could have lost another 2% or so


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Not going to be long but I found the latest Foamy The Squirrel cartoon:

The Unmentionable Auction


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

Dirty Whores


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats Foamy for ya.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

what the hell is Foamy the squirrel?


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

3


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

loads


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

of laundry done


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but still


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

need to take


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

in my dry cleaning


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

need it for


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

some interviews


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

comming up


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

love to get my dress shirts done by a pro


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

they look so much better


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

that way...


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Plus my dry cleaner


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

does some tayloring for me


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

sp??????


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but I'm


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

too fat still


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

to need that.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and dont have


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

the money to waste


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

on it right now.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Think I'll make some coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and some oats


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

with some egg whites and 1 yolk


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

then chill for 45 min


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

before I hit


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

the gym


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Just finished


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hard boiling a doz eggs


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

yummy


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

still have to make coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

dont like


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

to drink it


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

untill about 1 hour before


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

my workout


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

oat time


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

then a cup or 2 of coffee


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

crap


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I used


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

too much


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

water for my oats


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

now I


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

have to add more oats


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but I don't


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

want the extra carbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hate to waste food


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Can't get friggin tip money till Tuesday at the resturant.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Can't get friggin tip money till Tuesday at the resturant.


Oh well, I guess it has to wait. The Hurricane Fundraiser is Saturday.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Had 70 reservations today


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Kitchen was crankin out food like mad people.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

I was drippin sweat.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

French Bastard was being himself.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

I better get big tips Tuesday damn it!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

French Bastard?


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> French Bastard?


French Bastard is the name me and the other waiting staff call him without him noticing. He has an attitude that can break anyone. And has a French accent.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

He's allways expects us to be perfect and he's elderly.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

So we have to watch our mouths. Or its   or even....


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *French Bastard is the name me and the other waiting staff call him without him noticing.* He has an attitude that can break anyone. And has a French accent.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Have another one like French Bastard but we call him Chef Ass Wipe. And he is the culinary director.


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Yup, we call him that behind his back and he never hears us. We've been working for 2 weeks with him and he never noticed us making fun of him.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is a bitch


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) has a barbie collection


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) makes wooden shoes for a living


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can say his ABC's


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is really French


----------



## Vieope (Sep 8, 2005)

_Just using the space.  _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 8, 2005)

_Thanks_


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) loves young boys


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) eats poop


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is a mime


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is a commie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) crys when he/she watches old yellar


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is a big fan of Opera


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) was a Tennor but he didnt have the time to turn pro


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) shits candy


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can eat bricks and piss wine


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) has 12 toes


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) likes to translate greek books  to French


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can fart gold


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can make it rain if he crys


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can walk through walls


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) sells his dead skin to burn victims


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) eats his ear wax


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is a Doctor and a Lawyer


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can run faster than any car


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) has 5 girlfriends and 3 boyfriends


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is the president of the U.N.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can spin his hair into gold only during the vernal equinox


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is the owner of this site


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is the real 007


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) loves to eat live babys


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) only sleeps once a month


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is a boy and a girl


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) advises George Bush


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) is funnier than you


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can piss in 17 colors


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) can shit corn dogs


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) has 23 extra teeth


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont like seeing the stupid bickering that is supposed to be "funny," because I am here for a reason. To talk about what we are all here for in the first place, and to have a little fun too - without stupidity being in the middle which I dont find appealing.
> 
> But I'm still here and I'm glad to be a part of the board.
> 
> Now if some people would treat each other with respect and stop acting like 4 year olds with gum in their hair, this place would be a bit more enjoyable like it used to be!


Good post


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

might make


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

a thread about this


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

have alot


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

of math to do


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

this weekend


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hate it so much


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

math that is


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but this is the last class


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I ever have to take


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

in that subject


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Then


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

just waiting


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

for the


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

second part of clinicals to start


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

so back to work


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I go.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

the gravy train is over


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and the divorse


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

is going to be final


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

next Thursday


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

unless that cu-t dosent show up


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and thats her style


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I just want it to be over


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm back in the gym, 3/4 done with school and getting over the depression now


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

so the divorse  being final will be the last stress off my back


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and I quit drinking 3 weeks ago, so things are much better


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and also on a diet for the first time in 5 years


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

feeling good


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

down to 230


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

need to drop 15-20 more


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

then it's just maintenance


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

The diet isnt that bad so far


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm actually eating less then I had planned


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but if that screws up my workouts


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll just bump up the carbs by 50-100 grams


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

actually 100 grams is only 400 cal


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

so 50 grams might not be enough


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

its fun losing weight


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm excited to weigh in every week


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and can't wait till I need to drop a waist size in my pants


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

3 weeks and I bet 34 slacks will fit fine


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and by xmas  32


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

but the thing about my diet now is


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

the carbs are so low that I havent been doing much cardio


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

still losing weight but


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I miss the 3 mile runs


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

plus running really helps my low back stay healthy


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I would bike but its so damn hot here


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

this winter


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I will do some road work


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

AZ is a great place to bike


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

tons of trails


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hills are not to steep


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

if you are


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

riding on the road


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and the streets


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

arnt too busy


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

if you ride at the right time


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Groundhog Day is on


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Bill Murray


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

is a riot in this movie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

and Andie MacDowell is yummy


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

think I have


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

watched this


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

movie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

30x


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

really....


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

at least


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

hate the song


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I got you babe


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

because of this movie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

dont think I ever heard it


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

before this movie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

love when he robs the armord truck


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

whats that


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

dudes name who was on the Letterman show???


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

he plays a sleeze in this movie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

think its Chris....something


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

he was in cabin boy


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

wow cabin boy sucked


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I know so many


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

people who love that movie


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

???????


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I just don't get it


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

10,000 posts....................80%


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Can't say this has the same feel as Rock's Whoring Thread


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

But I'll still get stoned, write fucked up things


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I went shopping today


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And when I got to the checkouts


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

The chick who served pretty much had her tits hanging out


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

So I just had a quick look


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

These were good tits


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice and soft and firm and rounded


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And she caught me looking


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And she's like 'Excuse me'


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Women


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

'Excuse me Ma'am, can you please tell your tits to stop staring at my eyes'


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Imagine how trippy that'd be


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Nipples with eyes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

On tits


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Staring at your eyes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

That'd fuck you up for a few days


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

But I reckon you'd have good dreams


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I saw 3 kookaburras fuck up a goanna a few days ago


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

It was climbing a tree


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And these 3 kookaburras swooped down


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And knocked it off the trunk of the tree


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Then quick as fucking lightning started pecking the poor motherfucker to death


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Brutal shit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad I don't have to maul wild shit to eat


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Speaking of which


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm hungry


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

My spelling is surprisingly good


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

All things considered


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Eyes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I've always wondered whether koalas masturbate


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I mean, I would if I was them


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

But the question is DO THEY?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

My phone is ringing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I think


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Well


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Ain't that a fucking surprise


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I need to listen to music


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm sorry you didn't see him, but I'm glad we talked, Oh I-I, Oh Oh I'm still alive


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

What a song


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

It's one of those songs that gives me goosebumps


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Same with Teen Spirit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I still stand by my claim it's the best song in the world


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

It can still raise the fucking room when it needs to


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

It's great when you're at a party


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And everyone's dancing, drinking having a good time listening to whatever happens to be on


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And the famous intro to Teen Spirit starts


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And everyone just goes fucking nuts


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

The fucking energy is electric


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

You can fucking smell it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

There are only 2 other songs I've seen that sort of reaction to


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

1) Khe Sanh - don't worry unless your Aussie


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

and 2) Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers - there is nothing like a room full of people stopping whatever their doing (drinking, dancing, fucking) and forming a circle and singing this song


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Fuckin amazing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Morning glory is one of the great mysteries of the world


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

It's funny when you wake up at a chicks house


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And you don't get morning wood


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And she's all like 'You don't have morning glory. That means you don't find me attractive'


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And you don't listen to a word she's saying coz your still asleep


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

And in the end she gives up and goes and makes breakfast


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm so sneaky


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Poms are gonna beat us at cricket


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Not good news


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

We've been world beaters in all kinds of sports for years


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

We're on the way down in cricket


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

PLayers are getting too old, legends like McGrath and Warne on the way out


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Rugby - all the nations are starting to whoop our asses


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Even in lawn bowls and netball we're getting our asses handed to us


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

So, in summary, we fucking suck


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

WHORE!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm fucking tired


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

So good fucking night


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn this is growing faster than the spread of AIDS in Africa.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

How is that funny???


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

those are your peeps over there


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> I just had a Muscle Milk protein shake (cookies 'n cream).  Yum.


This question will soon be lost in the waste land of irrelevance that has sprung up here but.......what flavors of muscle milk do you like.....I'm almost out of choc and van...


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> those are your peeps over there


Who keep spreading the virus to them damnselves!


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> *Who keep spreading the virus * to them damnselves!


white people


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> white people


Conspiracy theory?


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

no I'm just whoring


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2005)

ask *cfs3* about it, he is a total racist and I'm sure he will blame the black people for any problem he can.


----------



## god hand (Sep 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ask *cfs3* about it, he is a total racist and I'm sure he will blame the black people for any problem he can.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

And now, for my usual bitch.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

I didn't feel like going back home because my english and yoga class was so far apart.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

So..


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

I go out lookin for work and possibly a lunch.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

I went to about 10 places today for work and a food but they don't accept debit cards with no Visa Symbol.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

FUCK YOU VISA!!! I JUST NEEDED FOOD!


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

Fortunately...


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

My local grocery store allows people to use debit without a Visa symbol. It just took me a while to find out.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

So I went to the delli and had a piece of their slow- roasted chicken. And I had a bottle of green tea.  Good stuff.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

And so...


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

A lady comes up to me (she was as old as my mom) says that I am going in circles in life.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

She gave me her card. She's a psychic.


----------



## Shae (Sep 9, 2005)

thats it for my bitch.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

Mexican jumping beans are dumb. BUY SOME HERE!!! >>>>> http://www.mypetbeans.com/<<<<<<


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

for those who disagree, its my whoring thread and I do what i want. Even not capitalize 'i' when I dont want too.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

got my order from BN today (i got 3 day select shipping, sent the order in last week, on thursday). Thats 5 working days, for those who cant count, I dont blame BN though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> for those who disagree, its my whoring thread and I do what i want. Even not capitalize 'i' when I dont want too.



Oooh, Fish is a maverick...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 9, 2005)

Dang right son, thats how i roll. ...  That happens sometimes, I play bass, ya know, and the 'funk' comes out on occassion...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2005)

Add a little lust to the funky-ass Flea bass...


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Have to shop today


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

food and supplements


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

almost out of protein powder and muscle milk


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

last time I bought


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

EAS 100% whey protein


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

wow it tasted like shit


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Good workout today


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

think my cycle is finally kicking in


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm cutting fat and still gaining strength


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

and muscle size


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

very hard to do naturally


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

how you can be


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

still I wish I could lose fat faster


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

think I'm obsessed


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

that can be good


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

or really bad


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

so weak on DB's


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

hard thing is to


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

keep it in balance


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

so far so good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

and, so strong on BB bench


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

you are?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

No you Honky Whore...

You broke up my transmission


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

over and out


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

10-4, roger that, copy, whats your 20?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2005)

867530-niner


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

big fights on tonight


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Hbo


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Eric Moralis vs Zahir Raheem


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Manny Pacquiao vs Hector Velazquez


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

Should I start a journal? It's hard enough getting to the gym, let alone write about it.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

uga and s car    17-15 late in the 4th


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

and michigan gaem was a fucking joke. Henne needs to be taken out back and shot.


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Should I start a journal? It's hard enough getting to the gym, let alone write about it.


no just give up


----------



## goandykid (Sep 10, 2005)

grrrrr


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

boxing is on in 1 hour 15 min


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Pack man


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

better kick ass


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

he has much to prove


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I went out last night


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And got really, really loaded


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Now I feel like shit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I hate being young and stupid


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And poor


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I had the best night


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Met up with some random kiwi fellas


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Sank some piss with em


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Danced with some hot underage chicks dressed as nurses


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Flogged some shot glasses


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Then chowed down tow large meals at Macca's


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I care for my body


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't let my consistent binge drinking, pot smoking and shitty eating fool you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Well


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

BBQ time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Fuck I eat a lot of meat


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Proteiny goodness


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I really should be dead


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

All the whacked out shit I've done


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

and now for my usual bitch.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw 4 fights last night


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> and now for my usual bitch.


Legs still sore from yoga class.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Noone can fight these days


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I was walking out of a club


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Legs still sore from yoga class.


But I'm seeing some good things physically and mentally.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And accidently ran into this guy


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And he was full of juice


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And took it to mean I wanted to fight


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> But I'm seeing some good things physically and mentally.


Mentally, I am at ease.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

To my credit, I walked away


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

But he came after me and wanted to go


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I tried to play it down again


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Mentally, I am at ease.


Physically, I see an inch or 2 cut off from my waist and a nicely shaped butt.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Even said I was sorry


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Then he pointed to his nose and a scar above his eye


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Physically, I see an inch or 2 cut off from my waist and a nicely shaped butt.


No, you can't see a pic of my ass.   And yes, I'm talkin to you Premier.


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Physically, I see an inch or 2 cut off from my waist and a nicely shaped butt.


No, you can't see a pic of my ass.   And yes, I'm talkin to you Premier.


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Physically, I see an inch or 2 cut off from my waist and a nicely shaped butt.


No, you can't see a pic of my ass.   And yes, I'm talkin to you Premier.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And said 'You know what these scars mean, cunt?'


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

And I calmly replied with 'Yeah, it means you can't fight for shit'


----------



## Shae (Sep 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> No, you can't see a pic of my ass.   And yes, I'm talkin to you Premier.


Okay, thats all of my bitching.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Then it was ON for young and old


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think he hit me once


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

But I landed a few solid ones on him


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Then everyone got over it and it was on for more dancing with nurses


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I smoke too much, I drink too much, I eat too much and I fight too much


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

I am not a good person


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

But I'll get over it


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

*I have hit the number I wanted to so I'm out of here  people!*




666 my Jesus loving peeps


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I street race too much


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

85 posts a day


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I need a new bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Gsx-r 1000


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

160kg - 118Kw


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Fuck they hook


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

That's like nearly one horsepower per kilo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And they look like sex


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

So looks like that's what I'm saving for


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

$15000 of our great Aussie dollars


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And I need to buy a new turbo for my RX-7


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Which means a new manifold


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Cars shit me so fierce sometimes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But hopefully with the new turbo it'll break 10's


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Almost as fast as the bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I honestly wonder if anyone else on this forums likes motorsport?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I think I'd have to say I love driving more than working out


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Nothing better than fanging down a road, hit a corner, heel-toe into second, bring the ass out and around, foot to the floor, spool up and hit boost and BANG - gone


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

That's how I get my jollies anyways


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But it's getting damn expensive with the price of petrol now


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

That's when the bike comes in handy


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And the girls love nothing better than a bit of a hook on the bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Then back to the house for a bit of slap and tickle


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I love being young


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But hate it at the same time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I do so much stupid shit, but the way I see it, I'll regret it if I don't have fun when I'm young


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll probably be dead before I'm 25


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

If I do die, I wanna go riding my bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Or maybe banging a girl


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Now that would be weird


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Spool


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Fuck it sounds good


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Gets me hard


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

That's one thing the rotor has over the bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Forced induction


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But then again the bike has 998cc of NA goodness


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I wish I could go for a ride now, but I'm dead tired


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Tired and hungry


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Not a good place to be


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

An even worse place to be would be Venus


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Being tired and hungry on Venus would be fuck off terrible it would be


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

You'd be sweating so fucking bad


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And you'd all be like


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

'Why the fuck can't I fucking breathe'


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

The you'd be fucking dead


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

So take-fucking-that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

My knuckles are all mangled


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I just noticed that then


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I never payed any attention to it before


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But I guess that's what boxing will do to you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And street fighting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I can't believe how mong my knuckles look


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm over it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm gonna get arthritis in them before I'm 20


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

That's gonna be painful


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Bad finger mobility will affect my ability to roll j's


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I really should stop


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But I don't do it often, and you only live once


----------



## Shae (Sep 11, 2005)

Please tell me the Hulkster is not in a band!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm stoked. It was a beautiful day at Candlestick Park and the Niners beat the Rams 28-25 .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

The Poms are killing us


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Aussies are gonan lose the Ashes for first time in 16 years


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

This fucking sucks


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm stoked. It was a beautiful day at Candlestick Park and the Niners beat the Rams 28-25 .



It's all about the Bears. They're gonna get back to 2001 form and Urlacher is gonna unleash...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

On a side I took the RX-7 for a spin this morning


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And I think my ECU is fucked


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm having fuel map problems


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

It hits 6 grands and power cuts


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

This is not good


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

At least it gives me an excuse to piss off the Microtech and buy a Motec system


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Then, along with my new turbo, I could run a mid 10


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll need new apex seals


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Means tearing the engine out and rebuilding


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Mmmmm, T88 turbo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll have ~340KW at the wheels of rotary goodness


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Peak power at 5750


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I went for a spin on the bike as well


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Didn't feel as fast as the rotor


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Which was strange, coz I was really giving it to the Kawi, and didn't push the rotor that hard


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I guess I'll have to take a look at it later today


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

That's my rant about my motor vehicles


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I saw a cloud outside this morning


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And it looked so much like a cock it wasn't funny


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Which was kind of disturbing


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

((im on an e/c/a stack... shhh))


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Gotta get me a car.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But it got me thinking


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

How uncanny it is when clouds look like things


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

It bothers me when the lid of my shaker pops off, and spills crap everywhere...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Like not just bear a vague resemblence, but look exactly fucking like stuff


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Fishy, long time no see mate


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

You left me all alone in this whoring thread


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I was starting to get lonely


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I was digging a hole for something the other day


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Lol, sorry bro. What were u diggin for?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I dunno what, possibly a body


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And I saw a fucking worm


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And I wondered what the fuck it would be like to live as a worm


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Crawling through shit all day


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Getting chopped in half by crazy a motherfucker with shovels digging for fuck knows what


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And it made me realize how much cooler it would be to be a bird


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Not a pussy bird, but a fuck off mean one with big wings and a mean squawk


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

You could fly all day, swoop down and pick up poor rabbits off the ground


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

HAHAHAHA!!!! Like a crow or something, and throw walnuts at cars and crap on fat kids bikes...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And of a night, you could put ona bit of aftershave and go hunting for lady birds


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Fish has the right idea


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Fish is all over this idea like a fat chick on a donut


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Imagine being a fat chicks tampon?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

What a shitty life


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Or a bloody life, depending on how you look at things


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

... omgowsh... wow... lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Sometimes I'm grateful to be a human


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Im grateful im not a tampon


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But other times, the perverted side of me wonders what it would be like to be shoved, body and all, inside a fat chick and get menstruated on all day long


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I guess there are sarcfafices we all have to make


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I think what is said above is best kept between me and you Fish


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay, now i need to find the appropriate smilie to respond to that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Wait, no...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Does everyone else have thoughts like me?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Or maybe it's coz I'm stoned


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Anf Fish, your a sick man


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Thats probably it...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't get me started Fishy...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I had an introspective journey of self-discovery the other day


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And I came to the conclusion that I am going nowhere in life


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

What did you cram up your butt this time?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I workout, I go out every weekend, I have casual sex, I race cars and bikes very fast and I smoke pot


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But yet I am going nowhere


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

I ate some brownies and played video games w/ my bros... lol, thats the wildest thing ive ever done.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Methinks Fishy has taken a certain dislike to someone named Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But life goes on notheless


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

lol, no...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

You don't wanna hear about what I've done


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Video games are cool though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I love the Madden series, is that strange for an Aussie


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And I also like American Football, which, once again, is strange for an Aussie


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

We're supposed to hate your sports on principle


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't know why, because I really like watching the NFL and the MLB


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But the NBA and the NHL, never really could get into those


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But I love the Chicago Bears


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Hopefully they're on the way up this year


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Offense really needs to stand up and be counted


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But Urlacher is gonna have a big year


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I can feel it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Another Pro Bowl selection and a defensive MVP effort that sees the Bears win the Superbowl


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Hopefully anyway...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But nonetheless it will be interesting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Excet I have to get up at 4 in the morning to watch it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Which ain't cool


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

But out winter season is winding down


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

So rugby league and union is ending, and soccer and cricket are starting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Sport all year round


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I think I should get back into boxing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

I miss being so fit and athletic


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

And being able to fight doesn't go astray mind you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Lunch was good


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2005)

Had to settle for lunch meat, coz there was no tuna and I couldn't be bothered making eggs


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

I got really sick of tuna...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Let's go Aussies - we got the Poms at 3-86 on the last day


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Warney will wreak havoc on a wearing pitch


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Then Gilly and Haydos will go crazy in the last 30 overs


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I saw this kickass doco on anacondas today


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Fuck they're massive


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

9 metres long and 225 kilograms


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Wouldn't want one of those crawling up my ass


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I saw it fuck up a crocodile


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Strangled its ass to death the ate the motherfucker whole


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Stomach ache anyone...?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Being an anaconda would be pretty cool


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Imagine how much you could scare the shit outta people being an anaconda


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Poor woman rolls over in the middle of the night and you're laying there with her fucking husband inside your gut


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Then you'd give her that look - the 'you're next, bitch' look


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

One thing I've always wondered about - Tupperware


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I bet the guy who invented Tupperware got shit no end from his mates


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But now he's fuck off rich


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

So he gets the last laugh


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But he still gets remembered as the dude who invented little plastic bowls for housewives to store odds and ends in


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Clothes should be made illegal


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

That way everyone would be much happier


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Except fat people


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't think of that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

What inspires someone to become a transsexual?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

What fucked-up thoughts have to be going through someones head so they say to themselves 'I know, I'm gonna go get my dick chopped off'


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Not my problem


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm happy with my family-maker and it's staying right where it is


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, it does go on excusions


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

It does venture outside of the Land of Zipper on many occasions


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But they're always purpose-based missions


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

The Johnson knows what it wants when it leaves and will not stop until it has reached those objectives


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Very disciplined, is the old Johnson


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

It's a veteran of many wars, some long and futile that achieved absolutely nothing, others were very short and bloody...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, The Wang has definately earned it's stripes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Sergeant Wang! Attent - shun. As directed, fall out


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Obeys orders - see


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

It's all about the mind-dick connection


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Speaking of which


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Some chick gave me a dick grab in town the other night


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

We were just dancing and drinking, she leaned in gave me a little kiss, whispered something in my ear and than grabbed my dick


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Except it wasn't a sexy dick grab, it was a drunk wham-bam speculator


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

And it really hurt


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate the feeling when your balls get mashed and you wanna pag and shit at the same time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Not cool


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyways, so as to not hurt this chicks feelings, I tried my best not to appear in absolute agony


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But I fucking was. I wish someone could've blown my fucking brains out it hurt that much


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

It even inhibited my ability to drink


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

For a few minutes anyway


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Then she knocked over my drink


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

And didn't replace it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Needless to say, I didn't go home with her


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I should've though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But we live and we learn


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Instead of an early morning of sex, I got into a fight, spent more money, pagged, pissed on the doors of Australia Post, got harassed by an X dealer, pagged again, then got no sleep and woke up and pagged


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Then did the five knuckle shuffle


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

That made me feel better


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I have seriously gotta take a step back and work out where I'm going in life


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I need to look at what I have, what I don't have and what I want


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Even though I love life, have great mates, drink heaps, have plenty of fun, ride and drive fast cars and bikes, have casual sex and occasionally smoke some dakker


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I need to work out what I want


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

A steady girlfriend would be nice, and so would a steady career


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But I can just hope those things will come


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I'm off to uni next year, so the career bit is sorted


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

But do I wanna give up all the stuff above for a missus?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Surely she'll whinge I drive a turbo car and ride a motorbike, and that I drink so much and spend so much time with my mates


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

And of course the casual sex will have to go...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I gotta weigh up if it's all worth it for something I feel I need only because it's what's expected of me from society


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

In regards to casual sex, I once used to be the norm, but now I'm the exception


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

All my mates have solid girlfriends, and the shift has been made in society from casual sex to serious relationships


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Which I can sort of understand


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

From a moralistic point of view anyway


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I just think everyone wants to grow up too fast


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

For fucks sake, I'm 18 fucking years old


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Plenty of time for all that shit when I'm older


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I just wish people would realise that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Instead of compensating for their insecurities by tying them down in second rate relationships in order to feel better about themselves


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I just can't see the long term (and short term for that matter) benefits to a relationship like that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

People just need to get over themselves, pull their heads out of their fucking asses and stop taking life so seriously


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Life is a game, so start playing it that way


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

The sooner you stop setting unrealistic expectations (don't sonfuse expectations with goals), realise the unattractiveness of conformity and start living for the moment, the happier you'll be


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

That is all I have to say


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

So good fucking night everyone


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Wait


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

I have one more word to say


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Boobs


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2005)

Now it's definately good fucking night


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Just thought I'd bring the thread back to the top, I don't want it to be too hard to find


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I went for a walk today, and I saw a big dog shit with a footprint in it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Someone got unlucky


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

It's funny how shits look sometimes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Sometimes you get immaculate shits that look like they have been carved from granite


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Other times you just get big unks of shit strewn everywhere


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I really appreciate it when dogs take the time to make an artwork of their shits


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

But mostly I just laugh when I see someone has stepped on a dogshit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Except when it's me


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That just pisses me off


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

It's now official


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm selling my bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Decided it's time for a Suzuki GSXR-1000


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Should be good


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

So if anyone wants a Kawasaki Ninja 10R, PM me


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

It'll be sad to lose it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Such a good bike


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

But I'll get over it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Fuck The Simpsons is a great show


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Right up there wish Futurama (gotta love Matt Groening) and Sex and the City


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Hilary Duff is so fit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Like fuck-off attractive


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd fuck her so hard


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

But apparently shes going out with that Good Charlotte dude


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Good Charlotte are so bad


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

For no particular reason, just really bad music


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And the whole wannabe punk thing doesn't help either


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I think I should fight him


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then Hilary would see how much better I am, and come and fuck me


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then I would have something better to do than sit on here and post like a whore


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I love her eyes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

They're the biggest 'come fuck me' eyes I've ever seen


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And her lips are perfect


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Good dick sucking lips


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Not as good as Angelina Jolie's though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

So I'll leave Hilary alone and go for Angelina


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Better yet, I'll have a threesome


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Platinum is a thinker


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That way, apart from getting a hot threesome, I'll also get to fight Good Charlotte dude and Brad Pitt


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Good Charlotte dude won't be too much trouble


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Right cross to the face will splatter that sad motherfucker's makeup all over his face


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then he'll go off and cry and slit his wrists


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then Brad Pitt will step up


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

We will procede to converse about various manly topics, such as beer, football and women


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then there will be no fighting, and we will go our separate ways with our women


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then he will bang Angelina, I will bang Hilary


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then later that night, I will go back, and when Brads not looking, I'll beat him over the head with a vase


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That's right, a vase


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

It may sound cowardly, but we'll see who's cowardly when I bang Hilary and Angelina


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I gots the skillz


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

LoL


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Now to put that plan into action


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Meh


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll just let them come to me


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll order the new turbo tomorrow I think


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And Garrett better be on time this time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Last time they were late


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Which pissed me off immensely


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Fuck GTA San Andreas is a great game


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't believe they're still making awesome games after all this time


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

But I'm the better for it


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I can do all the things there that I can do in life


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Like weild two pistols and mow down people


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Drive insanely fast, not giving a fuck who or what you hit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Blow shit up


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Base jump of buildings


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Picking up hookers


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't say I've ever done that in real life


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I've seen plenty of people do it though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Me and my mates printed some fake money and tried to get a seedy roadside hooker to put 8 metres of beads up her


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

She didn't buy the fake money thing though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Would've been a good few minutes of entertainment


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

8 metres


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That's a fucking lot of beads


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Respect to any chick who can do that


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw a stripper at a bucks night once do 2 metres


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Then she stuck a Chupa-chup in her pussy, then in her ass, then her pussy again then in her mouth


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Would've tasted.......different


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't say I found it very arousing


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Didn't help that she had a pot-belly and couldn't pour beer for shit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

She was giving all the head to the beer and not to me


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Kegs are so great


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

So much beer


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And platic cup goodness


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Beer + plastic cup = great night


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That's Platinum's Formula right there


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Soak up the wisdom people


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

(Alcohol + music + drugs) * people
-----------------------------------     =  Greatness of party
Number of women


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Platinum's First Law


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And who said I was just a pretty face


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I think it was you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That's right


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

No, not you


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

You, the one who's looking at me funny


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

What kinda eyes do you think mushrooms have


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Like if they had eyes


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I am too stoned for this shit


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I reckon if my leg caught fire now


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't care


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That's how fucking stoned I am


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

We should all live in trees


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

That way, there wouldn't be a house shortage, there'd just be a tree shortage


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And we could swing from tree to tree on ropes made from trees


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Which would be strangely elastic, considering they're made from trees


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

But it's a great world people


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

It'll just take a while to catch on


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Which is why we should all live in giant clam shells beforehand


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

It'll give us time to settle in


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Somehow I don't think people would follow me into the trees


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

And I too would leave soon after I realised how shit it was


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

So fuck that idea


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 16, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> (Alcohol + music + drugs) * people
> ----------------------------------- = Greatness of party
> Number of women


(Alcohol+music+drugs)*people
[-----------------------------]*Number of women = Greatness of party
Number of men


Platinum's Revised First Law


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

Fish shouldn't fuck with Platinum's Laws...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

But Platinum agrees


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice damn avatar


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't know anyone read this thread


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

I just thought it was me typing random shit destined to get lost in cyberspace


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

But eh


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't say I've ever been this bored


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

Like fuck me


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

I need more things to do


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

I need more money


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2005)

You can never have too much money


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 25, 2005)

The weather was beautiful at Candlestick and the Niners were in the lead....till the last two minutes and I wanted to puke.


----------

